# Favorite Tv shows



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine are, and in no particular order

The Office
The Wire
Sopranos
Breaking Bad
Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Hung
Weeds
Survivor Man
Family GUy
Futurama
Venture Brothers
Sealab 2021


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I only have one channel. I like NCIS, The good Wife, Gary Un-Married, Criminal Minds, Ghost Whisper, The Median, Numbers.

Then we have bought the box series of Full House, King Of Queens, The Golden Girls, Dukes Of Hazard. My son love the Lucy Show, Gomer Plye, and Green Acres.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

my fav's are cash cab, family guy, cleveland show, american dad, WEEDS (cant believe its not coming back on till next year), and over haulin


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Current in no particular order: 
Supernatural
Sons of Anarchy
One Tree Hill
Vampire Diaries
Sanctuary 
Dollhouse
NCIS
Dexter
Tudors
Eureka
Bones
Burn Notice


Off Air: 
Buffy
Angel
Firefly
Deadwood
Sopranos
Dark Angel


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Rescue Me
Sons Of Anarchy
Ghost Hunters
Ghost Adventures
Ghost Lab
Extreme Paranormal
Paranormal State
Scare Tactics
Pitbulls and Parolees
Pawn Stars
OverHaulin
Nitro Circus
Fantasy Factory


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have too many to list but some are

The CSI's
Medium
Ghost Whisperer
The Mentalist


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Family Guy
George Lopez
The Cleveland show
cash cab
dexter
the sopranos


but thats if i watch tv im normally doing something with the dogs or makin music


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

NCIS
Family Guy/Cleveland Show
Burn Notice
Sons of Anarchy (when I remember the times)
Daily Show with Jon Stewart 
and my guilty pleasure...Monday Night Raw


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

true Blood
hung
big love
nitro circus
modern family
cougartown
ninja warrior
my name is earl
family guy


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sons of Anarchy
Sons of Anarchy
Any reality show
Most adult orientated cartoons
Oh and did I mention Sons of Anarchy LOL


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

House, Bones and NCIS. Otherwise I dont watch tv. Haha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I forgot about Sons of Anarchy. At first I was like meh, but I guess the more I've watched the more Im diggin it. It's on the DVR now.

Also forgot Nitro Circus and Fantasy Factory. I could watch those shows non stop and never get bored.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooooooh I love TV! I always watch it when the girls are passed out sleeping... like usual. bahahaha. ANYWAYS. here goes:
Lost
House
V
Glee
Vampire Diaries
True Blood
Heroes
V
FlashForward
The Office
Reality shows such as Daisy of Love and Flavor of Love and all that jazz
Survivor
Dogs 101
Groomer Has It
Pitbulls and Parolees
CSI
Family Guy

etc....hahahahha i just cant think of them all right now


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

family guy 
simpsons
futurama
american dad
robot chicken
all history channel
discovery
travel
animal planet exept for pit bulls and parolees I don't agree with her views so i don't watch her show!!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I forgot about pitbulls and parolees I guess that would fall under reality


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> family guy
> simpsons
> futurama
> american dad
> ...




what are her views?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well i just don't like her views on game bred apbts. in an interview with bully the kid she stated that the world would be better off without them. now thats not a quote but its close!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea I thought I heard something about that but while I've been watching she's been adopting out some of the dogs that show DA. She went out and rescued one tonight that was going to be put down in a facility because the dog had got loose and attacked another dog. She put up a huge fight with the facility saying it wasn't the dogs fault, its just in the breed and they don't deserve to be put down because of human error.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't watch much t.v to be honest, but I what i do enjoy is:

Supernatural,
Animal cops Arizona + Philadelphia.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i just got into rescue me this last month, i have seen season 1-4 now. 
the office
two and a half men,
that 70's show
x files 
FREE RADIO (one of the funnest shows ever)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OHHHHH! Ill play!

No particular order:
CSI: Miami
Greys Anatomy
Desperate Housewives
Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
Say Yes To The Dress
The Middle
Modern Family
Glee
Family Guy
I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant
and ohhhhhhhh so much more. BWAHAHAHA.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> well i just don't like her views on game bred apbts. in an interview with bully the kid she stated that the world would be better off without them. now thats not a quote but its close!


I dont think she meant it that way at all. I think she was saying that the world would be better off without fighting dogs...like..despite it being illegal, we know it happens.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a reality tv junkie...lol...I love The first 48...Intervention...Hoarders...and then I also love the corny VH1 reality shows...you know all the ones about finding 'love'...lol...I have always seen the previews for Sons of Anarchy but I have never been able to catch it...looks cool!

The Wire...that was an awesome series are they still making em? I usually go out and rent the whole season once it's over so I can watch em all at one time...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> well i just don't like her views on game bred apbts. in an interview with bully the kid she stated that the world would be better off without them. now thats not a quote but its close!


Yeah I had a conversation with BTK about that comment...she said some things about bullies to that could be taken the wrong way...but he explained to me she didn't mean any harm by the comments...I think she is awesome and the show is great! You should give it a chance...she really loves each and every one of the 200 plus dogs she shelters!!! Sorry for getting off topic on this thread!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> I am a reality tv junkie...lol...I love The first 48...Intervention...Hoarders...and then I also love the corny VH1 reality shows...you know all the ones about finding 'love'...lol...I have always seen the previews for Sons of Anarchy but I have never been able to catch it...looks cool!
> 
> The Wire...that was an awesome series are they still making em? I usually go out and rent the whole season once it's over so I can watch em all at one time...


nah season 5 was the last one. It is deff in my top 3 best shows ever.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Aidan said:


> nah season 5 was the last one. It is deff in my top 3 best shows ever.


Agreed! I was more of an Avon Barksdale supporter...how bout you...all though that boy Marlo was bad! Lol...your makin me wanna go rent season 5 again...lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't watch much TV, but I do enjoy the following shows.

The Big Bang Theory
Two and Half Men
Law & Order
Bones
And during Formula 1 season I'm up at 4:30AM to watch F1 on Speed TV.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> Agreed! I was more of an Avon Barksdale supporter...how bout you...all though that boy Marlo was bad! Lol...your makin me wanna go rent season 5 again...lol











Omar coming yo!

Haha, omar was my fav char through out all 5 seasons. I have all 5 seasons downloaded, and could watch them all numerous times and probably never get tired of it. Even the slower season 2 that focuses more on the docks/union workers.

I was so sad when I found out season 5 was gonnna be the last, but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Omar coming yo!
> 
> Haha, omar was my fav char through out all 5 seasons. I have all 5 seasons downloaded, and could watch them all numerous times and probably never get tired of it. Even the slower season 2 that focuses more on the docks/union workers.
> 
> I was so sad when I found out season 5 was gonnna be the last, but all good things must come to an end.


Man I hate omar...lol...Michael was my favorite youngster on the show!! I was pissed when he killed Bodie though...but some people say it wasn't him who did it...looked like him to me...check it out tell me what you think!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not at home I am on my laptop right now, but I don't remember it being Michael who put the shot to the back of his head. 

Bodie was one of everyones fav char, I couldn't believe they killed him off.

And yea, Michael was the sh!t. Always the realest out of the youngins since s4. I loved how in the end he turned into a new Omar. Which reminds me, whyd you hate him. He was such a darn good char.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I hated him because he was always going after my people...lol...trying to get at Barksdale all the time...I understand that was his thing...but still...lol...and yeah I forgot Michael did take on Omars position huh...I like the episode with Snoop in the hardware store where shes buying the nail gun...tips the guy a couple hundred...she was a great character also...I know Marlo tells Chris and Snoop to have Michael kill Bodie...but they say nah...but then when the scence goes down it looks like Michaels jacket and his face...I dunno...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think Michael was running that hardcore with them until season 5. I could be wrong though, I'd have to watch again.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got thru watching Mike kill Snoop...I like when she says "How my hair look Mike"..."Looks good girl" BANG, he knew he was fixing to get killed so he acted quick! Sorry if were taking this thread in the wrong direction!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea i was really hoping he knew what was about to happen to him, luckily, he did 

And yea, anyone who hasn't watched the show is really missing out. It might sound like its a straight gangster show but its not. Theres a whole different side of the show involving Baltimores police and their politics, and addicts.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Avon Barksdale = Ace Boogie from Paid in Full...not a tv show but an awesome movie!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I like Man Vs. Food on the Travel Channel


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I like Man Vs. Food on the Travel Channel


Thats a good 1...just watched them try and eat a 190lb burger last night...lol...worlds biggest burger...but alot of people were able to help him...they still lost I think...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah they did it was a monster burger LOL


----------

